# Reports: Collins to be named new head coac/updates from original Phoenix report



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Phoenix radio station says it's Collins/ updates from KC, McGraw*

Doug Collins that is. Supposedly he'll be named Bulls coach soon.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



DengNabbit said:


> Doug Collins that is. Supposedly he'll be named Bulls coach soon.


I call BS.

Reinsdorf said explicitly that the guy he preferred was still in the playoffs. (Maybe he was joking about PJ...). He was asked specifically about Collins, and said no chance.

Collins is pretty good, but not great with young guys. 

And he said he has no interest in coaching.

And those guys at KTAR (the pheonix sports station that broke the story) are a bunch of jerks...besides the point, but still.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



Good Hope said:


> Reinsdorf said explicitly that the guy he preferred was still in the playoffs. (Maybe he was joking about PJ...)


I took that as a PJ joke when i heard it, just from the way it sounded


You have to think they want to act fast here before they get stuck with someone bad.

And now that they have the #1, you have to rethink putting a first time coach with a young PG


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

Collins has stated several times that he doesn't want to be coaching anymore.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



DengNabbit said:


> I took that as a PJ joke when i heard it, just from the way it sounded
> 
> 
> You have to think they want to act fast here before they get stuck with someone bad.
> ...


Maybe, but how is getting a good young assistant like Rambis or Thibo getting stuck with someone bad?

What it might be is that Reinsdorf is smarting from the criticism he got over D'Antoni, and is using his personal connections with Collins to get a "name" that will calm the masses.

I'm nervous about Reinsdorf when he gets like this. He pushed for Albert Belle. He pushed for Wallace. He doesn't do it often, but from time to time he thinks like a fan, and butts in when he shouldn't.

I understand your point, but I just remember the effect Collins had on Brown -- of course, Brown was a goof -- still.

I'll take Rambis with Collins as an assistant, though....


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

Ah, the NBA mantra: reuse, recycle, regurgitate.

It seems that anybody who has ever coached an NBA team - regardless of record - has credibility as a candidate for every opening that comes along. This sounds like a rumor started by chuckleheads that have nothing actually useful to say.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

I can see the Bulls going after a coach with experience and is known to stablelize (can't think of its correct spelling) the team especially when there are more changes coming in the summer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

I say its a rumor. 

We could do worse.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

Not to be disrespectuful, but that guy makes John McCain look like a teenager.

He's got socks older than the team's average age.

If Paxson did that, which I doubt, he's basically saying "FIRE ME".

I call BS.

I think it's Thibedou or Rambis/Shaw.

I'd be happy with any of the three.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


worst coach to have around our young guys. he seems like a smart commentator but he sucks in coaching. jordan already made a huge mistake bringing him in to help the wizards and he failed miserably


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



croco said:


> Collins has stated several times that he doesn't want to be coaching anymore.


I heard that from him too that he's finished with coaching and there's no way he will come back. It was too stressful for him and coaching just engulfed his life. He's happy with TNT.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



croco said:


> Collins has stated several times that he doesn't want to be coaching anymore.


Mike McGraw today writes that the rumor has validity


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



DengNabbit said:


> Mike McGraw today writes that the rumor has validity





> Doug Collins, who coached the Bulls from 1986-89, has become a viable candidate. The rumor apparently began Wednesday on Phoenix radio station KTAR 620-AM, and a source within the Bulls organization confirmed that it has merit.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily mean Collins has the job. Bulls general manager John Paxson continued to hold casual interviews during the first two days of the Orlando predraft camp, which continues through Friday


From http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=199355&src=150.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

doug collins would lead your team to a 20 win season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

It wouldn't be worth the risk for anyone involved as it's highly likely he would burnout rather quickly. Now if he was willing to come aboard as an assistant that would be ideal.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*



DengNabbit said:


> Mike McGraw today writes that the rumor has validity


Geez, I couldn't believe it.

Actually, all three writers had really different views of what's going on. 

I don't know how it would work, but if Collins were willing to be an assistant, that would be ideal in my book. 

It sounds crazy, since the guy has a cushy job, but Pax suggested it to Cartwright, which I remember well, and BC turned it down (bad move on BC's part). Collins must have been on board with the idea then, at least. A long time ago, but maybe he's still willing. At least it would save him from himself, so to speak. He wouldn't have to get all worked up. He could just focus on teaching, which might be the part he likes the best anyway.

Ahh, it's all a pipe dream. Seems like we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

Good grief........Stay away from Chi-town Collins.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Phoenix radio station says it's Collins*

Update from KC:

Doug Collins could be next Bulls coach



> Sources confirmed the former Bulls coach could be poised to become the new Bulls coach. Collins coached the Bulls from 1986-89 and, as recently as two weeks ago, talked about not wanting to leave his TNT broadcasting job and the family life it afforded him.
> 
> But Collins' extremely close relationship with Paxson, friendship with team Chairman Jerry Reinsdorf, who fired him, and the Bulls winning the draft lottery have changed his mind, sources said.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This has also apparently come across AM 1000.



> Doug Collins will become the next Bulls head coach, according to a source.
> 
> The source said the deal is expected to be announced "sooner rather than later."
> 
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/977280,collins052908.article




> Six weeks ago Thursday, shortly after firing interim coach Jim Boylan, general manager John Paxson talked about hiring someone who passionately resonated with players and fans.
> 
> How about Doug Collins?
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi080529-doug-collins-chicago-bulls,0,6933413.story


----------



## zomig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

I really wonder who the assistants will be. Its strange that he didn't even interview Collins formally, guess it wasn't necessary. 

Not a bad hire, but very curious to see how he uses the roster. He didn't do very well in his last stint in Washington.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

Ecch, I don't like this move at all. Collins' last 2 stints w/ the Pistons and Wizards really turned me off him as a head coach. I agree that he knows the game inside-out, but that's not all there is to being a head coach. I would love if he were an assistant coach, but why not use him in a role that he's more natural at?

What happened to the Kurt Rambis, Brian Shaw, or Tyrone Corbin ideas? I'd like those guys a whole lot better.

If we do indeed hire one of the other candidates as an assistant, then I wonder if Collins is here for a brief 2-3 year stint, with his successor-in-waiting being groomed on the bench?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

merge?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

I guess he couldn't resist the temptation of molding these players and Rose (or Beasley :tongue. Hanley was just on the score and he says it's probably a short term deal to groom one of these assistant coaches without head coaching experience so that they can be groomed


----------



## zomig (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

That's exactly what it is. I think Paxson really liked one (or two) of the assistants he interviewed, but was weary of them not having any experience.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



spongyfungy said:


> I guess he couldn't resist the temptation of molding these players and Rose (or Beasley :tongue. Hanley was just on the score and he says it's probably a short term deal to groom one of these assistant coaches without head coaching experience so that they can be groomed


That's a good bit of reporting. It's very reminiscent of the Don Nelson & Avery Johnson pairing with Dallas a few years ago. Most everyone knew that Avery was the eventual successor. 

I'm interested to know how players respond to this sort of "two head coach" situation. This makes our assistant coach hire to be just as important as a Collins hire. 

In any case, it's alot better than relying on Doug Collins to lead this team. I don't think he is a good fit for these guys long term. In a short term capacity, maybe it's ok.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

Well even if it's a done deal I like the hire. You get a proven HC that has had previous experience and you get a top HC candidate as an assistant to be the successor. Not a bad way to go about things. I am more at ease with this happening then having someone who's never had HC experience before, I'm just curious as to who Pax will hire now as assistants.


----------



## popeye12 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

Paxson starts off this offseason with a solid choice for head coach. Collins knows the game and expects the players to play hard at all times and will have the respect from this group of guys (even though there will probably be a roster makeover). I really like this choice due to the fact that Collins knows this sport inside and out. I'm looking forward to who the assistant coaches will be and I'm even happier that we didnt choose a coach that had 0 experience as a head coach. Great move Pax. 

I'm more curious to see if anyone can recall televised games with Collins as an analyst with this current group of players. I dont recall who he liked/disliked from this group but I'm pretty sure he was happy with Deng and loved Noah's hustle. I think I can recall him being very critical of hinrich's over dribbling (which could lead us in drafting Roase). 

Anyone recall Collins' analysis of this group?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

My hunch is Tyrone Corbin as the assistant/future coach. I thought I read that he went through additional interviews. And I don't see Rambis leaving the Lakers unless it's for a guaranteed head coaching spot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



popeye12 said:


> I'm more curious to see if anyone can recall televised games with Collins as an analyst with this current group of players. I dont recall who he liked/disliked from this group but I'm pretty sure he was happy with Deng and loved Noah's hustle. I think I can recall him being very critical of hinrich's over dribbling (which could lead us in drafting Roase).
> 
> Anyone recall Collins' analysis of this group?


Good questions, I didn't think of that. I've always enjoyed Doug Collins (and also Hubie Brown) in calling the Bulls games. Collins and Hubie seem to be the most positive about our group of guys. (On the other side of the equation, I can't stand Jon Barry...he just nitpicks us and it gets annoying.)

Anyway, I know for a fact that Collins loves Luol Deng's game. I think he also likes Nocioni. Beyond that, I can't recall.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



Dornado said:


> merge?


Yes, it should be merged.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

Weird. Wasn't there just a report this morning on realgm that Johnson was about to be the coach?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

What a terrible mistake this would be...


----------



## KGBULLS06 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

I believe this is a good move for the Bulls. We get an veteran coach, that knows how to win and teach. I wish I could replay all the games that Collins called and see what he thought about the players. I think he will get the veterans we need and I think he will know that Derrick Rose is the man with our pic and also go after Elton Brand. Heck we brought Doug back, why not bring back Elton?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What a terrible mistake this would be...


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



yodurk said:


> That's a good bit of reporting. It's very reminiscent of the Don Nelson & Avery Johnson pairing with Dallas a few years ago. Most everyone knew that Avery was the eventual successor.
> 
> I'm interested to know how players respond to this sort of "two head coach" situation. This makes our assistant coach hire to be just as important as a Collins hire.
> 
> In any case, it's alot better than relying on Doug Collins to lead this team. I don't think he is a good fit for these guys long term. In a short term capacity, maybe it's ok.


Agree on all counts. 

However, I think both Rambis and Corbin were mentioned to be "in line" behind the elderly coaches they serve. 

Paxson met Casey yet again, he'll also meet Bzdelik and Person (rumored to have been impressed). I say its one of those three.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*

It's an interesting approach. I'm excited to see who the assistant will be. I also wonder how the players will respond to Collins' more authoritarian approach after they'd hoped for the gentle approach of D'Antoni.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Atleast Michael Jordan isn't here to own his soul.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



jnrjr79 said:


> It's an interesting approach. I'm excited to see who the assistant will be. I also wonder how the players will respond to Collins' more authoritarian approach after they'd hoped for the gentle approach of D'Antoni.


Good question.

Anyway, tough cookies for the players, if they don't like it. To be honest, if we go with Rose, many currently on the roster will be gone.

What is more, I really think that what makes Skiles most unbearable is not his authoritarian style, but his impersonal style. He just doesn't give a **** about how you feel or what you think. 

Collins isn't like that, just like I didn't think Avery was. But while Avery is a little too self-assured, Collins is more down-to-earth and approachable. 

And this team in general should be excited about the chances to make a big improvement and suck it up!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Solid hire by Paxson. I'm excited to know who the assistants will be- Pippen? Collins will get the respect of the players and the city will start enjoying Chicago Bulls basketball again. People who are asking for assistants to be the next Bulls coach or a coach who hasn't had experience coaching has to put themselves in Paxson's shoes. Would you take a person who has no experience as a coach especially considering the Bulls franchise situation and their season last year? Pax realized there is no time to BS (coddle with the players)and he needs his players to respect the coach once again.

I believe with Doug (former #1 overall pick) he will fix certain aspects of the Bulls very quickly-Kirk's overdribbling, running around in circles, Nocioni's and Gordon's bad shot selection. Also, I remember right after the Ben Wallace trade an article was posted on chicagosports on how Doug loved and enjoyed Larry Hughes because he was a great player to coach and accepted his role. Just look at Larry's stats, he hardly took any WTF shots because he knew he would get yanked out quickly. This also should mean Larry returns as the starting SG for Chicago-good.

I'm also hoping with this selection, Paxson and Collins decide and settle on Derrick Rose with the #1 overall pick. Unless Pax can find a way to trade the pick and others for a star such as Noc, Kirk, sign-and-trade Gordon, maybe Deng for a player such as Baron Davis(and Baron signs an extension-like the KG trade). I will post a knew thread as to why the Bulls organization select Rose instead of Michael Beasley soon. A team of Rose-Hughes-Deng-Gooden-Noah will be good. They are all long, have legitimate height in their respective positions and are all versatile players.

Again, good job Mr. John Paxson. 

Doug: "Now Kevin, goddamn where is he?" LOL. JK.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Collins Returning to Bulls as Head Coach

Well, ESPN is reporting it as a fact:



> The Chicago Bulls' next head coach will be a familiar face.
> 
> Doug Collins, who has coached the Bulls, Washington Wizards and Detroit Pistons, will be hired as Chicago's new coach.
> 
> ...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Reports: Collins to be named new head coach*



Good Hope said:


> Paxson met Casey yet again, he'll also meet Bzdelik and Person (rumored to have been impressed). I say its one of those three.


That would be strange, though. Two of those guys (Casey & Bzdelik) already have NBA head coaching experience. Not a ton of experience, but it seems weird to hire them as a head coach in training when they've already been there.

That would just leave Chuck Person from your list. Not a clue on how that would work out. What has he been up to since retiring? 

Edit: If it turns out to be Person, apparently he just finished his 1st season as an assistant coach for Reggie Theus w/ the Kings. A little more on his background from wikipedia:



> Selected fourth in the 1986 NBA Draft out of Auburn University by the Indiana Pacers, the small forward won the Rookie of the Year award in 1987 and played six seasons with Indiana. During this time, Person established a reputation as a brash, trash talking antagonist who, for better or worse, brought a competitive spirit to a floundering Pacers franchise. This culminated during the 1991 and 1992 playoffs when Person had an ongoing rivalry with Hall of Famer and future Pacers President Larry Bird.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I would have preferred Avery Johnson... but we'll see where this takes us... I agree with those saying that assistant coach hire is of particular interest.

Chard Ford says"


> SportsNation Chad Ford: (1:08 PM ET ) I think it means that Paxson believes that with the right coach, his young guys can win. He's adding a valuable No. 1 pick. He wants a good teacher who will help them learn to win again. I think this signals that the Bulls feel they can get right back in the mix.


ESPN.com is doing a live chat right now...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

That's very surprising to me, I really thought he had no desire whatsoever to return. Hopefully he will have a better experience with the No. 1 pick after the Kwame Brown disaster and I'm also hoping that TNT can find a good replacement for him.


----------



## zomig (Jan 7, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> A team of Rose-Hughes-Deng-Gooden-Noah will be good. They are all long, have legitimate height in their respective positions and are all versatile players.


That team lacks a lot of scoring, it would average 80 ppg. I would hope Paxson realizes that Gordon is the best scorer and resigns him. Hughes isn't a great scorer anymore, and not the defender he used to be. From what I remember, Collins always had good things to say about Gordon and Deng in his broadcasts.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, can't say I'm excited by this at all.

He brings nothing new, nothing great and has accomplished very little. I love him as a commentator, but come on.

As for the assistant coach angle.........it's gonna be someone who didn't have any experience to speak of. You don't get Rambis, Shaw, THibedou or other of that quality on a promise and a prayer.

Is Paxson becoming MJ as a GM?

In other words, not very imaginative at all. Gets some quick praise for turning a terrible team into a decent team. Falls back on cronies he knows over those that may become better coaches.

The only thing I like about Collins is his desire to teach. If he accomplishes that and turns our #1 pick and Tyrus and Noah and Deng too, into better players, then I guess that's a plus.

I also wouldn't be so sure he'd be quick to pick Rose. He's big, as everyone is, on having a post presence. Even the biggest kool-aid drinkers here know we have zero post presence.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

zomig said:


> That team lacks a lot of scoring, it would average 80 ppg. I would hope Paxson realizes that Gordon is the best scorer and resigns him. Hughes isn't a great scorer anymore, and not the defender he used to be. From what I remember, Collins always had good things to say about Gordon and Deng in his broadcasts.


Yeah but with a bench of possibly Kirk, Gordon, Deng as well as Thabo Tyrus and Gray should more than make up for it in terms of scoring


----------



## Miracles (May 12, 2008)

This hire leaves me...underwhelmed. Perhaps if it's true that this is a short term deal, a season or two will be a little more palatable. I agree whoever the bulls hire as an assistant will be very interesting indeed. - willieblack


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Miracles said:


> This hire leaves me...*underwhelmed.* Perhaps if it's true that this is a short term deal, a season or two will be a little more palatable. I agree whoever the bulls hire as an assistant will be very interesting indeed. - willieblack


This is basically how I feel too... not terribly disappointed, not heartbroken... just... well, underwhelmed.

Hopefully he's the right answer at the right time... certainly he played a role in developing the MJ/Pippen/Grant core... but he wasn't exactly with them very long. It's also hard to attribute MJ's development solely to Collins as he was a basketball god and had already studied under Dean Smith.

Fingers are crossed... let's hope for the best.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Score has Hanley reporting on the subject on a podcast on the main page - http://wwww.670thescore.com. Interesting, Hanley suggests one of the reasons he was hired is how could you sell an assistant after the D'Antoni fiasco.

They do talk about Collins emotional personality.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres the thing, Collins is a good coach, he knows the game inside and out. Collins is a better choice right now than an assistant coach from somewhere else.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

http://search.everyzing.com/viewMed...t=90&expand=true&match=query,channel&filter=0

Doug Collins on radio on 11/14/07 regarding the Bulls. Sounds like a coach in waiting when I listened to it.

Oh yeah, also talks about how Chicago has to run to be successful. Yum yum??


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Not too bad I guess, I really don't know how to feel. 



> Collins scored a total of 7,427 points in 415 NBA games, for an average of 17.9 points per game, while grabbing 1,339 rebounds for 3.2 per game, and passing for 1,368 assists, averaging 3.3 assists a game. As the three point shots were new to basketball when Collins retired, he only took one of those during his NBA career, missing it.
> After his injury, Collins turned to coaching. He was the head coach of the Chicago Bulls from the middle to the late 1980s, where he coached Michael Jordan. Although the Bulls had a string of playoff appearances during Collins' tenure, they were unable to win a championship, and Collins was replaced by his assistant, Phil Jackson.
> Collins was named the head coach of the Detroit Pistons in 1995, for whom he served until 1997 when he was fired at the end of the season and replaced by Alvin Gentry. Collins then became a television broadcaster, working for many years at various networks, such as NBC and TNT. He worked as a broadcaster for about five years, before being hired to coach again, by the Washington Wizards, before the start of the 2001-02 NBA season. After the Wizards fired Collins following the 2002-03 season, he returned to announcing games for TNT.
> In eight seasons as an NBA head coach, Collins amassed a 332-287 won-loss record (.536 winning percentage) and a 15-23 won-loss record in the playoffs (.395).


I think I'm pretty glad it would be someone that has actually coached before.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Pax has issued a statement:



> Statement from John Paxson Regarding the Chicago Bulls Head Coaching Search:
> 
> “I have been in contact with Doug Collins in regard to our head coaching position. Contrary to some reports that are currently out there, we have not reached an agreement. Right now, his commitment is covering the Western Conference Finals for TNT. When that series concludes, we will continue our dialogue. In the meantime, I will continue to talk to other candidates and review our options.”


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/paxson_080529.html

Hmmmm.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

narek said:


> The Score has Hanley reporting on the subject on a podcast on the main page - http://wwww.670thescore.com. Interesting, Hanley suggests one of the reasons he was hired is how could you sell an assistant after the D'Antoni fiasco.
> 
> They do talk about Collins emotional personality.


Hanley's suggestion was my take. And I heard elsewhere that this is JR's suggestion. 

Well, if it's a cover for the young assistant, that's ok for the assistant, but I can't imagine Collins is coming to have the same crap pulled on him as was with PJ....????

As I said before, I don't like it when JR thinks like a fan. He's no Cuban, and even Cuban isn't so hot.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Tribune website has a poll up, with the overwhelming majority in favor of the Doug Collins hire (something like 68% in favor, 32% not in favor). I'm actually sort of surprised. But then I browsed the Tribune's message boards, where it's an endless string of "Fire Paxson" posts. Those boards are pretty funny, makes me realize how little Chicago sports fans know about basketball (and I'm not even talking about the coaching situation when I say that).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The Tribune website has a poll up, with the overwhelming majority in favor of the Doug Collins hire (something like 68% in favor, 32% not in favor). I'm actually sort of surprised. But then I browsed the Tribune's message boards, where it's an endless string of "Fire Paxson" posts. *Those boards are pretty funny*, makes me realize how little Chicago sports fans know about basketball (and I'm not even talking about the coaching situation when I say that).


They really make you appreciate this forum... those boards were brutal 5 years ago and are probably worse today...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I think hiring Collins spells R-O-S-E for the Bulls. Beasley is the better fit if we're going to stay the course with our current roster (if we could package Gordon and Gooden for a talent like Jason Richardson, I think we'll have sufficiently "tweaked" our talented roster) and possibly the better talent, but Rose has more upside and more superstar potential. 

Could bringing Collins, who's best pieces of coaching come with developing Michael Jordan, Grant Hill, and then again integrating Jordan with the Wizards? Is Rose the type of star that Collins has been brought in to tutor?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I have a follow-up thought in regard to speculating who our assistant/future coach might be. Everyone seems just as interested in that as we are w/ Collins being hired.

Does anyone get the feeling this person will be someone who's not already associated with a team? For example, you have Rambis, Shaw, Thibideau, Corbin, Curry, and Person who are all assistant coaches right now. Jeff Hornacek isn't an assistant coach but he has some type of role with the Jazz.

The one guy who isn't hired by anyone right now, and who also doesn't have head coaching experience (as Bzdelik & Casey do), is *Mark Jackson*. (That's assuming Pippen hasn't been seriously taken into consideration.) Any thoughts if I'm on the right track here? I mean, it wouldn't make much sense for an assistant coach to leave their team to become another assistant coach. And it wouldn't make sense to hire Collins as a coaching mentor if you were hiring Bzdelik or Casey.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Is Rose the type of star that Collins has been brought in to tutor?


Not sure if this is a trend, but there does seem to be this pattern of Doug Collins clicking well with guards/perimeter players. He obviously didn't click at all with Kwame Brown. Does this mean Beasley is a poor fit? It might not be fair comparing Brown to Beasley, but there is some concern.

Also to piggyback my last post, hiring Mark Jackson as an assistant (and head coach in training) would make a tremendous mentor relationship for Derrick Rose. I can't think of many guys I'd rather have mentoring Rose than Mark Jackson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I do have a few games with him as an analyst. I also have the audio of him discussing the bulls no.1 (beasley vs Rose)

I'll post it when I get home


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I personally like it. Much much much better than the nimrods the Bulls have had lately, in Skiles and Boylan. I think that Collins is a guy that will actually develop players, so we might see Rose (hopefully), Thabo and Tyrus develop into stars....and Deng and Noah at least reach their ceilings. I didn't get much of a chance to see the Bulls with him the first time around, but everything I know about him indicates to me that he'd be a great pickup, especially if we can bring in a great assistant to groom for his replacement in a few years.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

So Spongy, who did he say the Bulls should take? I hate downloading stuff as with my slow internet it takes forever.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting summary and breakdown of Collins's coaching history


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I have a follow-up thought in regard to speculating who our assistant/future coach might be. Everyone seems just as interested in that as we are w/ Collins being hired.
> 
> Does anyone get the feeling this person will be someone who's not already associated with a team? For example, you have Rambis, Shaw, Thibideau, Corbin, Curry, and Person who are all assistant coaches right now. Jeff Hornacek isn't an assistant coach but he has some type of role with the Jazz.
> 
> The one guy who isn't hired by anyone right now, and who also doesn't have head coaching experience (as Bzdelik & Casey do), is *Mark Jackson*. (That's assuming Pippen hasn't been seriously taken into consideration.) Any thoughts if I'm on the right track here? I mean, it wouldn't make much sense for an assistant coach to leave their team to become another assistant coach. And it wouldn't make sense to hire Collins as a coaching mentor if you were hiring Bzdelik or Casey.


You know what, I was really impressed with Mark Jackson during last night's Celts-Pistons game. He made an astute observation that the Celts were bringing in Posey to go small with the Pistons instead of forcing the Pistons to use Tayshaun Prince on Kevin Garnett. He made some other good quasi-coaching points as well during the broadcast. Although, he's a former Knick and Pacer. Which is a negative.

As far as Collins. He's probably mellowed a bit from five years ago or so (at least I hope so) and he'll be around for two years while we train our next head coach. The signing gets a "meh" from me.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Doug Collins! Want to coach the Bulls every time they suck and as soon as they get good again get fire? 

Sure!

Man has the worst timing in NBA History...unlike Pat Riley who does the opposite.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

how old is this guy?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> So Spongy, who did he say the Bulls should take? I hate downloading stuff as with my slow internet it takes forever.


he didn't say who was better. he was more either or. http://www.mediafire.com/?znmsgtpzmtf 
according to doug. rose can push the tempo and create all kinds of opportunities.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins interview with sager. 20 meg Xvid. 2 minutes


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Collins interview with sager. 20 meg Xvid. 2 minutes



Thanks Spongyfungy! That sounds very confirming to me.


----------



## Diplomat (May 18, 2008)

I watched the Lakers - Spurs game via NBA.com tonight.

In the intermissions, you could hear Marv and Doug preparing for next inserts.

And Doug was talking over his headset to someone he referred as "Coach" and specifically told him few times in a row that he won't mention anything about his future career or job.

Just a random info I thought I could share...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Not the right move at all imo. I thought there were atleast 3 candidates that would have been good and fair choices for the job - why go with Collins??


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> You know what, I was really impressed with Mark Jackson during last night's Celts-Pistons game. He made an astute observation that the Celts were bringing in Posey to go small with the Pistons instead of forcing the Pistons to use Tayshaun Prince on Kevin Garnett. He made some other good quasi-coaching points as well during the broadcast. Although, he's a former Knick and Pacer. Which is a negative.
> 
> As far as Collins. He's probably mellowed a bit from five years ago or so (at least I hope so) and he'll be around for two years while we train our next head coach. The signing gets a "meh" from me.


I'm not worried about Collins' temperament. The Hollinger article is very insightful, but I don't agree with his personality causing conflict with our guys. Skiles came off as an insensitive jerk, and I don't see that same vibe coming from Collins. Sometimes I think it was this small quality that rubbed our players the wrong way, rather than the control freak attitude. 

I tend to think a 2-year stint for Collins would work, and if we handed to reigns to an assistant-in-training like Mark Jackson, I could go for that. Jackson has always been a great leader (to my knowledge at least) and was always a guy who played more with his brains than his physical ability. That's what I'm looking for in a successor coach.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

croco said:


> Interesting summary and breakdown of Collins's coaching history


Very insightful points from Hollinger (one of my fav ESPN writers, btw, since he takes an objective approach).

Not sure I agree with the temperament issue. However, I think Collins' history of being a slow-paced coach is a very important one. Not that slow-paced is bad -- I mean, virtually all championship level teams in recent years ALL had to learn how to play slow-paced basketball. This is a key advantage over D'Antoni. 

However, I'm more concerned that Collins would constrain our athletes from getting out and running. If we field a lineup of Rose, Thabo, Deng, Tyrus, and Noah, then those guys just have to get out and run. It's the one key thing they bring to the table!

Also, the point about playing veterans isn't too much of a concern. We don't exactly have many washed up veterans on our team (ala Popeye Jones). I guess the one thing I can extract here is that Larry Hughes would probably be a starter. Hughes is not only a veteran, but apparently him and Collins clicked well in Washington. That's fine w/ me, so long as Thabo and Gordon (or Hinrich, depending on who's here) gets court time as well.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I want to make a comment about pace here:

I can't back this thought up with stats, but I'll just throw it out and see what you think.

Hollinger hit on the point in the article about Collins regarding MJ as the reason for going slow. He said, you don't want to have MJ running up and down the court and wearing himself out. 

When I think about the Bulls under Skiles, they weren't a running team, but they had a pretty high "pace", and more significantly, a super high "freneticism" to their play. They were running around, dribbling all over, and then on defense, they were again hyperactive. 

Beyond the personality conflicts with Skiles, I think the thing that wore on this team was that kind of crazy running around. It was a big reason for their slow starts, because they just couldn't buy in to it right off the bat, but had to see that they couldn't win any other way. And the prospect of "working harder" still to make any more improvements may have led some of the team to just rebel.

So, my point is that maybe Collins' slow pace will be a blessing in disguise for this team. Then they can spend more energy defending, because they're not so worn out from running, and they can let the ball movement do the hard work on offense. 

Am I nuts?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> I want to make a comment about pace here:
> 
> I can't back this thought up with stats, but I'll just throw it out and see what you think.
> 
> ...



Maybe, though Collins has been quoted as saying the Bulls must run to win, so he may alter his traditional style based on personnel.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i dont really like it, i think our offense will be just as bad if not worse under collins. i wouldnt mind if PJ took the reigns from him in a couple years though lol


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Score at http://www.670thescore.com has a long interview with Kevin Harlan about Doug and why Doug may take this job up on the website. The interview was yesterday. Harlan mentions that Doug loves Reinsdorf (!), and is close with Pax.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDEQspAWi28

ESPN's Ric Bucher talks about the Collins hire.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

It's not a hire guys... 

It could very well end up being someone else. 

I agree though, this looks like our best option to me.


----------

